# any toilets have extra room for "high" flange?



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Chicago: the last bastion of yarning. The rest of the planet: no clue. :laughing:


The rest of the planet spends two hours to do a half hour worth of work, I hope they are billing it T&M.


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

Eaglei said:


> Just get a left over piece of marble or granite a couple inches bigger than the toilet base and use your grinder to cut a hole for the flange , Done !


This is exactly what I was going to post; must be a NY thing!


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang, I had look up what the heck yarning was


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> The rest of the planet spends two hours to do a half hour worth of work, I hope they are billing it T&M.


Heck you could make it a 15 min job with these:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Heck you could make it a 15 min job with these:


No more plastic closet rings for me. :no:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

skyhook said:


> No more plastic closet rings for me. :no:


I think they come in abs too...saw em at home depot therefor they have to be good. :laughing:


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

like the inside of a housing project stairwell.[/QUOTE]

Excellent comparison..... They all smell the same , be careful do not slip on those steps!!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I think they come in abs too...saw em at home depot therefor they have to be good. :laughing:


PVC or ABS, they all warp and crack under pressure. Stainless steel stays strong, flat and has a low profile.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

skyhook said:


> PVC or ABS, they all warp and crack under pressure. Stainless steel stays strong, flat and has a low profile.




So does cast iron.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Oatey-42255-Instant-Set-Closet-Flange-Cast-Iron-4-Inch-by-2-Inch-u745455.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=Google%20Shopping&gclid=CKT4_NPuz7UCFap_QgodnlUAIw

The only yarning round these parts these days is for blankets.....and scarves, maybe even a sweater.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Deleted: I have no idea what my post meant.


----------



## thekfed30 (Mar 1, 2013)

anything worth doing is worth doing right replace the flange with a cheapo insert flange they actually work great and they are cheap.should take 30 min.dont try to jimmy rig it too much can go wrong.


----------

